# Vacanze COR CAMPER ...



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

L'ammmetto sono fricchettino,un pò pariolino e sono anche abituato bene...purtroppo....
Ieri una mia amica mi chiama e mi dice:guarda!
E sul suo cell la foto di un Camper o qualcosa di simile...ma davero una cosa oscena,il sapore antico dell'osceno.
Ho rispetto per tutti,anche se non sembra,ma insomma per me i camper so tutti brutti in culo...ma quello a maggior ragione...
E lei tutta orgogliosa,mi dice che farà la vacanza con sto cazzo de camper...
Poi è arrivato il compagno...e ci siamo messi a scherzare....mi diceva non sai cosa te perdi...cor camper certe trombate...
Ed Io:ci vorrei pisciare...
Luiuoi farlo dentro....
Io:dentro e fuori.....:rotfl:
Poi parlando seriamente,ho capito che non è per me,ho dei limiti,pensavo di non averne,ho bisogno delle mie comodità,credo che si debba avere proprio l'indole da camper,per i camper,devi essere portato per il camper....
Andare con il camper...ci devi nascere...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'ammmetto sono fricchettino,un pò pariolino e sono anche abituato bene...purtroppo....
> Ieri una mia amica mi chiama e mi dice:guarda!
> E sul suo cell la foto di un Camper o qualcosa di simile...ma davero una cosa oscena,il sapore antico dell'osceno.
> Ho rispetto per tutti,anche se non sembra,ma insomma per me i camper so tutti brutti in culo...ma quello a maggior ragione...
> ...


:rotfl:Gli hai fatto complimentoni a  sto camper 
camper non ho mai provato ma sono stata sia in tenda che in roulotte in passato 
mio cugino ( che ora purtroppo non c'è più ) adorava girare in camper, ne aveva uno fighisismo, per me
non mi ricordo abbia mai fatto vacanza se non in camper....  forse, il viaggio di nozze è andato in hotels ( credo,ero  troppo piccola all'epoca,  per ricordarmi )


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Gli hai fatto complimentoni a  sto camper
> camper non ho mai provato ma sono stata sia in tenda che in roulotte in passato
> mio cugino ( che ora purtroppo non c'è più ) adorava girare in camper, ne aveva uno fighisismo, per me
> non mi ricordo abbia mai fatto vacanza se non in camper....  forse, il viaggio di nozze è andato in hotels ( credo,ero  troppo piccola all'epoca,  per ricordarmi )


Sai cosa ho capito?devi essere portato.Pure per il campeggio...mi disturba solo l'idea.
So di perdermi qualcosa,ma proprio l'idea di andar cor camperrr mi rendo conto di essere limitato e non poco...o forse sono soloa bituato bene.


----------



## drusilla (15 Luglio 2016)

Io quello che odio dei camper è che, non potendosi accampare dove pare loro, essendp proibito, si perde il sensp di libertà e si finisce in campeggi stracolmi e sudici ):e io ho già dato


----------



## Tradito? (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'ammmetto sono fricchettino,un pò pariolino e sono anche abituato bene...purtroppo....
> Ieri una mia amica mi chiama e mi dice:guarda!
> E sul suo cell la foto di un Camper o qualcosa di simile...ma davero una cosa oscena,il sapore antico dell'osceno.
> Ho rispetto per tutti,anche se non sembra,ma insomma per me i camper so tutti brutti in culo...ma quello a maggior ragione...
> ...


Magari avessi un camper, quest'anno vado in tenda


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> Io quello che odio dei camper è che, non potendosi accampare dove pare loro, essendp proibito, si perde il sensp di libertà e si finisce in campeggi stracolmi e sudici ):e io ho già dato


Cioè non te poi ferma cor camper dove dici te?devi pure andare nei posti dove ci sono altri camper?quindi cessi sudici,cessi ovunque,cessi in comune?cioè io già giro con un cesso me devo vedè pure quello degli altri?


----------



## drusilla (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cioè non te poi ferma cor camper dove dici te?devi pure andare nei posti dove ci sono altri camper?quindi cessi sudici,cessi ovunque,cessi in comune?cioè io già giro con un cesso me devo vedè pure quello degli altri?


Certo! Non lo sapevi? Mica c'è l'accampata libera... se ti beccano carabiniero o guardia civil becchi la multa. Vedi già li odiavi senza sapere il peggio...


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> Certo! Non lo sapevi? Mica c'è l'accampata libera... se ti beccano carabiniero o guardia civil becchi la multa. Vedi già li odiavi senza sapere il peggio...


Sapevo una cosa del genere,ma fammi capire.Io già giro con un cazzo di camper...che non è na cosa bella....,e non mi posso fermare dove voglio?
Cioè io non mi voglio accampare,voglio fermarmi una notte in un posto e nn lo posso fare?
Già sfigato e neanche libero?


----------



## Tessa (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'ammmetto sono fricchettino,un pò pariolino e sono anche abituato bene...purtroppo....
> Ieri una mia amica mi chiama e mi dice:guarda!
> E sul suo cell la foto di un Camper o qualcosa di simile...ma davero una cosa oscena,il sapore antico dell'osceno.
> Ho rispetto per tutti,anche se non sembra,ma insomma per me i camper so tutti brutti in culo...ma quello a maggior ragione...
> ...


Si. 
Prende male anche me. 
Come pure il campeggio.


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Si.
> Prende male anche me.
> Come pure il campeggio.


Ma ti prende mar er camper?o la vacanza cor camper.A me prende male proprio er camper...


----------



## Tessa (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sapevo una cosa del genere,ma fammi capire.Io già giro con un cazzo di camper...che non è na cosa bella....,e non mi posso fermare dove voglio?
> Cioè io non mi voglio accampare,voglio fermarmi una notte in un posto e nn lo posso fare?
> Già sfigato e neanche libero?


No non puoi. 
Le uniche mete possibili sono in nordeuropa. Dove le soste consentite hanno un alto livello di qualita' e di servizi.


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

è una questione di gusti ... 
A me piace andare in tenda. Gli hotel, proprio non li sopporto. 
Camper? Forse un giorno. A momento non ho neanche la patente ... 

Vado in bicicletta. Ho percorso posti veramente belli ... 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti prende mar er camper?o la vacanza cor camper.A me prende male proprio er camper...


Mi prende male tutto. 
I miei zii dopo il terremoto in Friuli hanno vissuto qualche anno in rulotte. 
Da bambina passai qualche giorno con loro. Devo essere rimasta traumatizzata. 
Non e' una questione di snobismo. Ma credo di spazi chiusi su roba che si muove. 
A me prende male pure la barca a vela.


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> No non puoi.
> Le uniche mete possibili sono in nordeuropa. Dove le soste consentite hanno un alto livello di qualita' e di servizi.


Mi voglio fermare a orvieto per passare la notte COR CAMPER...e non posso?


----------



## Tessa (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi voglio fermare a orvieto per passare la notte COR CAMPER...e non posso?


Si nei posti predisposti. 
Dove ci trovi altri ottocento camper


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si nei posti predisposti.
> Dove ci trovi altri ottocento camper



Ciao

è come in un hotel, dove trovi altri ottocento clienti. 
È normale che sia così ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è una questione di gusti ...
> A me piace andare in tenda. Gli hotel, proprio non li sopporto.
> ...


Giri in bicicletta?IO PURE ho tolto la sella..... e ogni buca..... è LA MIA,ROMA è PIENA DI BUCHE,solo che dopo mesi te brucia er culo e adesso giro in macchina.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Si nei posti predisposti.
> Dove ci trovi altri ottocento camper


Ottocento camper?mamma mia....


----------



## Ross (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi voglio fermare a orvieto per passare la notte COR CAMPER...e non posso?


Sempre sognato una super vacanza in camper...magari in Nuova Zelanda o in Alaska. Per fermarti dove ispira, pisciare all'aria aperta e non avere nessuno tra le palle.

Mai fatto. Qualcosa mi ha sempre fatto desistere...finisco sempre a fare il fighetto che se non c'è il cesso in camera piuttosto dormo in macchina.


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giri in bicicletta?IO PURE ho tolto la sella..... e ogni buca..... è LA MIA,ROMA è PIENA DI BUCHE,solo che dopo mesi te brucia er culo e adesso giro in macchina.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: .... 

Te credo. 

Ho una bicicletta elettrica e va benissimo. Con quella faccio tutto e soprattutto mi porta a casa, che si trova in altura (a piedi oltre 40 minuti di salita). Ma devo confessare, che sto per prendere la patente. Non sono più così giovane e piano piano ... questa vita da hippie, non la reggo più così bene ... diciamo, che ho dato più del dovuto. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'ammmetto sono fricchettino,un pò pariolino e sono anche abituato bene...purtroppo....
> Ieri una mia amica mi chiama e mi dice:guarda!
> E sul suo cell la foto di un Camper o qualcosa di simile...ma davero una cosa oscena,il sapore antico dell'osceno.
> Ho rispetto per tutti,anche se non sembra,ma insomma per me i camper so tutti brutti in culo...ma quello a maggior ragione...
> ...


Dipende anche dal Camper però...ce ne sono certi che sembrano delle case di lusso mobili.Ma costano un botto...


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Sempre sognato una super vacanza in camper...magari in Nuova Zelanda o in Alaska. Per fermarti dove ispira, pisciare all'aria aperta e non avere nessuno tra le palle.
> 
> Mai fatto. Qualcosa mi ha sempre fatto desistere...finisco sempre a fare il fighetto che se non c'è il cesso in camera piuttosto dormo in macchina.


Intanto piscerei sul camper.....intanto.


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ....
> 
> ...


Io ho preso la patente A e B A 19 ANNI,giravo in moto....poi ho scoperto l'amore per le bici senza sella,scalini,la scalinata di p.zza di spagna due volte al giorno....poi dopo un pò...er culo ha detto basta.


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Dipende anche dal Camper però...ce ne sono certi che sembrano delle case di lusso mobili.Ma costano un botto...



Sempre un camper....


----------



## Tessa (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho preso la patente A e B A 19 ANNI,giravo in moto....poi ho scoperto l'amore per le bici senza sella,scalini,la scalinata di p.zza di spagna due volte al giorno....poi dopo un pò...er culo ha detto basta.


Io a 16 per la moto. 18 per l'auto. 
Ma io sono anziana. 
Due anni dopo hanno cambiato la legge.


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho preso la patente A e B A 19 ANNI,giravo in moto....poi ho scoperto l'amore per le bici senza sella,scalini,la scalinata di p.zza di spagna due volte al giorno....poi dopo un pò...er culo ha detto basta.



Ciao

e ora come vai in giro? Col cuscinetto?  ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Io a 16 per la moto. 18 per l'auto.
> Ma io sono anziana.
> Due anni dopo hanno cambiato la legge.


A 16 potevi solo le moto 125 però?o sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e ora come vai in giro? Col cuscinetto?  ...
> 
> ...


No,ho staccato la canna che reggeva la sella della bici,piantata sul sedile guida della macchina,e ogni buca....è SEMPRE LA MIA....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ho staccato la canna che reggeva la sella della bici,piantata sul sedile guida della macchina,e ogni buca....è SEMPRE LA MIA....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Avrei una camminata tutta tua ... con le gambe ad arco ed il culo di fuori ... :rotfl:
Il mito di Roma ... :up:


sienne


----------



## Tessa (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A 16 potevi solo le moto 125 però?o sbaglio?


Si giusto.


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2016)

certo oscù che amiche strane che hai, quella a cui piace il maggiolone (e che se si sposa ci si sposerà ) adesso quest'altra col camper...

condivido il pensiero tuo di Tessa, aborro il camper. 

su qualcosa siete d'accordo :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sempre un camper....


Il punto è che se uno non sopporta il campeggio in genere non ce la fa...Poi in tanti pensano di risparmiare ma non mettono in conto che il posto lo devi affittare,che son finiti i tempi dove soggiornavi dove ti pareva e che comunque consumano un bel po'...Da me alcuni stranieri si fermano tuttora vicino al mare ma se li beccano li cacciano.Per cii anche il senso di liberta non c'è più.A sto punto meglio organizzarsi prima e trovarsi un bel bed and breakfast o un albergo a seconda delle possibilità.Io non ce la farei...Mi lamenterei sempre e manderei a fanculo la vacanza...


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il punto è che se uno non sopporta il campeggio in genere non ce la fa...Poi in tanti pensano di risparmiare ma non mettono in conto che il posto lo devi affittare,che son finiti i tempi dove soggiornavi dove ti pareva e che comunque consumano un bel po'...Da me alcuni stranieri si fermano tuttora vicino al mare ma se li beccano li cacciano.Per cii anche il senso di liberta non c'è più.A sto punto meglio organizzarsi prima e trovarsi un bel bed and breakfast o un albergo a seconda delle possibilità.Io non ce la farei...Mi lamenterei sempre e manderei a fanculo la vacanza...


io in campeggio ci sono andata e mi piace pure! il camper proprio no. mi sembra di stare prigioniera in una scatola. poi mi ricorda Fantozzi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: quando la Silvani vince il camper e vanno in vacanza sulla discarica co Franchino :rotfl::rotfl:

e poi è oggettivamente alquanto antiestetico...il camper


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io in campeggio ci sono andata e mi piace pure! il camper proprio no. mi sembra di stare prigioniera in una scatola. poi mi ricorda Fantozzi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: quando la Silvani vince il camper e vanno in vacanza sulla discarica co Franchino :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e poi è oggettivamente alquanto antiestetico...il camper


A me mi danno fastidio i spazi ristretti e lo stare appicicati 24 ore su 24...A me mi da fastidio non vedere piastrelle nel bagno e i bagni minuscoli.Poi il campeggio...ho una fobia per serpenti e ragni e scorpioni.Solo al pensiero che mentre dormo sta fauna potrebbe decidere di visitarmi vado in isteria...Non son fatta per sta roba.Preferirei stare a casa mia a quel punto...:mexican:


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me mi danno fastidio i spazi ristretti e lo stare appicicati 24 ore su 24...A me mi da fastidio non vedere piastrelle nel bagno e i bagni minuscoli.*Poi il campeggio...ho una fobia per serpenti e ragni e scorpioni.*Solo al pensiero che mentre dormo sta fauna potrebbe decidere di visitarmi vado in isteria...Non son fatta per sta roba.Preferirei stare a casa mia a quel punto...:mexican:


non ti potrei mai invitare in montagna da me allora :mexican: io sono abituata con casa fuori, ragni e scorpioni all'ordine del giorno e ogni tanto pure qualche serpentello..

c'è solo una cosa che non sopporto: le falene. mi schifano e terrorizzano. mia nonna dicevva che erano le anime dei morti inquiete :unhappy:


----------



## Tulipmoon (15 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io quello che odio dei camper è che, non potendosi accampare dove pare loro, essendp proibito, si perde il sensp di libertà e si finisce in campeggi stracolmi e sudici ):e io ho già dato





oscuro ha detto:


> Cioè non te poi ferma cor camper dove dici te?devi pure andare nei posti dove ci sono altri camper?quindi cessi sudici,cessi ovunque,cessi in comune?cioè io già giro con un cesso me devo vedè pure quello degli altri?



Forse in Italia, all'estero la cosa bella è proprio il contrario, ricordo in Norvegia dove arrivavamo in posti mozzafiato ad esempio sui fiordi, dove non c'era anima viva e non c'erano hotel o campeggi.

Comunque si credo sia questione di indole, ovviamente è molto più comodo di tenda e roulotte, ma non è un hotel. Ci sono pregi e difetti. Io fin da quando avevo 4 anni ho fatto vacanze in camper quando all'epoca erano in pochi (adesso ce l'hanno tutti, e spesso lo usano come dei mongoli), quindi diciamo che per me è normale. Va detto che in Italia praticamente non l'abbiamo mai usato. Ma le cose che ho potuto fare e vedere col camper non le avrei viste in altro modo...magari spendendo cifre più grandi. Ma in certi posti con la macchina ci saresti potuto andare per un paio di ore e poi tornartene a casa. Rimanendo in tema Norvegia, vedere il sole di mezzanotte in luoghi dove non ci sono i casermoni degli hotel non ha prezzo, non distruggendo peraltro l'ambiente col cemento.
Poi io sono mi sa la persona più versatile che conosco, per cui faccio poco testo...adoro gli hotel, adoro andare in casa in affitto, sono stata in tenda, in camper, sono stata ospite in una famiglia in Irlanda. Però sì il camper non è esteticamente bello o non è comodo come un hotel, ma ha le sue comodità e se vissuto bene è divertente.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non ti potrei mai invitare in montagna da me allora :mexican: io sono abituata con casa fuori, ragni e scorpioni all'ordine del giorno e ogni tanto pure qualche serpentello..
> 
> c'è solo una cosa che non sopporto: le falene. mi schifano e terrorizzano. mia nonna dicevva che erano le anime dei morti inquiete :unhappy:


La cosa bella sai qual'è?Che da piccola i miei ci portavano alla casa al mare in un terreno che coltivavano stesso loro con alberi,fiori e palme...In piena campagna d'estate.Vicino al mare.Il luogo ideale per serpenti,ragni e scorpioni.Noi ci toglievamo le scarpe e giocavamo scalze...E li niente.Nessuna paura..Anzi una volta mia madre uccise pure un serpente davanti a me.E non ero piccolissima eh...Chissa dopo cacchio mi ha preso.Boh.Comunque son decisamente per la comodità,non c'e niente da fare.Sara che sto invecchiando


----------



## Ecate (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'ammmetto sono fricchettino,un pò pariolino e sono anche abituato bene...purtroppo....
> Ieri una mia amica mi chiama e mi dice:guarda!
> E sul suo cell la foto di un Camper o qualcosa di simile...ma davero una cosa oscena,il sapore antico dell'osceno.
> Ho rispetto per tutti,anche se non sembra,ma insomma per me i camper so tutti brutti in culo...ma quello a maggior ragione...
> ...


Io non sono mai stata in camper ... Devo ammettere che non mi attira molto. 
Tutti gli anni però andiamo due o tre giorni in tenda con i bimbi.
In genere sul mare o nel deserto. 
Se abbiamo un gruppo di amici e parenti decisamente grande e che si ferma per tempi più lunghi è davvero bello perché è organizzatissimo e ai bambini piace fare le grigliate e dormire in Poi per tutto l'anno ne parlano... E vogliono fare i marsh mellows alla brace.
Quest'anno non abbiamo la carovana e quindi andremo due giorni nel deserto, in tende preesistenti
Però passarci tutta la vacanza manco se mi pagassero 
Un po' di hotel come si deve e in solitudine dopo ci vuole ... L'importante è che l'hotel sia organizzato dopo la tenda 

I bimbi ci guidano molto nelle scelte, ma cerchiamo di accontentare tutti.
Il lato "avventura" è qualcosa che inizialmente mi costa un po'di sacrificio, ma poi piace anche a me.
Sono cose che non ho mai fatto da bambina e mi sarebbe piaciuta molto, per questo cerco di dare spazio anche alle loro aspirazioni


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> La cosa bella sai qual'è?Che da piccola i miei ci portavano alla casa al mare in un terreno che coltivavano stesso loro con alberi,fiori e palme...In piena campagna d'estate.Vicino al mare.Il luogo ideale per serpenti,ragni e scorpioni.Noi ci toglievamo le scarpe e giocavamo scalze...E li niente.Nessuna paura..Anzi una volta mia madre uccise pure un serpente davanti a me.E non ero piccolissima eh...Chissa dopo cacchio mi ha preso.*Boh.Comunque son decisamente per la comodità,non c'e niente da fare.Sara che sto invecchiando*



ah beh ma quello pure io, ma camper mai nella vita  ma nemmeno più campeggi...! 

anche perché come scrivevo altrove, a 23 anni potevo fare pure le notti insonni in tenda, ora la vedo più difficile :mexican:


----------



## Tessa (15 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io non sono mai stata in camper ... Devo ammettere che non mi attira molto.
> Tutti gli anni però andiamo due o tre giorni in tenda con i bimbi.
> In genere sul mare o nel deserto.
> Se abbiamo un gruppo di amici e parenti decisamente grande e che si ferma per tempi più lunghi è davvero bello perché è organizzatissimo e ai bambini piace fare le grigliate e dormire in Poi per tutto l'anno ne parlano... E vogliono fare i marsh mellows alla brace.
> ...


L'avevi già scritta sta cosa.
E mi son chiesta: ma dove lo trovano un deserto a portata di mano per andarci due giorni?


----------



## Ecate (15 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> L'avevi già scritta sta cosa.
> E mi son chiesta: ma dove lo trovano un deserto a portata di mano per andarci due giorni?


Volendo anche in Corsica si può
Deserto des agriates e poi albergo


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> certo oscù che amiche strane che hai, quella a cui piace il maggiolone (e che se si sposa ci si sposerà ) adesso quest'altra col camper...
> 
> condivido il pensiero tuo di Tessa, aborro il camper.
> 
> su qualcosa siete d'accordo :carneval:


Strane e anche stronze....


----------



## Tessa (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Strane e anche stronze....


:carneval:


----------



## ologramma (15 Luglio 2016)

eccomi ex roulottista , fatto ferie le più belle della mia vita dal 84 ai primi del 90 , non avevo i soldi per permettermi il camper perchè allora c'è l'avevano solo professionisti ora vedo che li hanno in molti tanto il costo varia  e con il mutuo te lo puoi permettere:carneval:.
Ho girato l'italia da su a giù con qualche metà che ancora non avevo visto ho interrotto per la poca voglia dei miei figli a seguirmi una volta arrivati alla maggiore età., poi con l'eta mi sono dedicato ai viaggi e ho accantonato la roulotte.
Bei ricordi , solo che chi dice che trombate ci siamo fatti i vorrei vede quando tutto balla che scusa metti per i figli


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> :carneval:


Guarda con te poi......
Non so davvero come definire questo rapporto forumistico con te....credo di avere avuto un rapporto simile...solo con un utente:ANNA A....era un continuo azzuffarci all'inizio,poi siam diventati una cosa sola...peccato non ci sia più... !


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Strane e anche stronze....


ma te piacciono stronze le amiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

chissà la prossima volta che ti tirano fuori...


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> eccomi ex roulottista , fatto ferie le più belle della mia vita dal 84 ai primi del 90 , non avevo i soldi per permettermi il camper perchè allora c'è l'avevano solo professionisti ora vedo che li hanno in molti tanto il costo varia  e con il mutuo te lo puoi permettere:carneval:.
> Ho girato l'italia da su a giù con qualche metà che ancora non avevo visto ho interrotto per la poca voglia dei miei figli a seguirmi una volta arrivati alla maggiore età., poi con l'eta mi sono dedicato ai viaggi e ho accantonato la roulotte.
> Bei ricordi , solo che chi dice che trombate ci siamo fatti i vorrei vede quando tutto balla che scusa metti per i figli


Appunto non poi trmbà nel camper dai....ma come si fa?


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ma te piacciono stronze le amiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> chissà la prossima volta che ti tirano fuori...



E so sfigato...non mi tirano fuori mai nulla di interessante....solo foto de camper e stronzate varie...!Preferisco qui per quello...almeno foto zero.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brenin (15 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> L'avevi già scritta sta cosa.
> E mi son chiesta: ma dove lo trovano un deserto a portata di mano per andarci due giorni?


La dune du Pilat, sull'oceano Atlantico, molto bella e caratteristica....
qui :http://www.dunedupilat.com/italiano/la-duna/  trovi tutte le notizie e foto che possono servire. 
Praticamente è quasi tutta autostrada,passi da Bordeaux e poi si va sull'oceano. Spettacolo mozzafiato.

Dimenticavo.... ci sono voli giornalieri diretti per Bordeaux da Milano Malpensa, con Easyjet ( 100/120 euro per andata e ritorno ).


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E so sfigato...non mi tirano fuori mai nulla di interessante....solo foto de camper e stronzate varie...!Preferisco qui per quello...almeno foto zero.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ingrato che sei, ma roba da matti.


----------



## ologramma (15 Luglio 2016)

Perchè andare in Francia basta andare in sardegna


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ingrato che sei, ma roba da matti.


COn te ho un conto in sospeso....la governante dei film horror americania nni 60....che di notte gira con un coltello in mano ed evira le persone....mamma mia...


----------



## Ecate (15 Luglio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> Perchè andare in Francia basta andare in sardegna


Francia costa un po' meno 
Può essere un buon perché


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Francia costa un po' meno
> Può essere un buon perché



Ciao

in effetti ...
Un po' tantino meno ... 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (15 Luglio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> Perchè andare in Francia basta andare in sardegna


Bello!
E' 'le Dune'?


----------



## brenin (15 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Francia costa un po' meno
> Può essere un buon perché


Vero, inoltre da li si può scendere sino a Biarritz e poi visitare i Paesi Baschi ( Bilbao ed il celeberrimo museo Guggenheim da soli valgono il viaggio ). E tra l'altro ci sono voli Easyjet anche da Bilbao... Percorso interessante sia da un punto di vista turistico,che artistico ed anche gastronomico....


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si nei posti predisposti.
> Dove ci trovi altri ottocento camper


ma in che senso?
forse non puoi accamparti , giustamente.io giro tutto l'anno con il camper per lavoro e mi fermo dove mi occorre


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> COn te ho un conto in sospeso....la governante dei film horror americania nni 60....che di notte gira con un coltello in mano ed evira le persone....mamma mia...



...conto in sospeso, te lo dò io il conto in sospeso...disgraziato...:rotfl::rotfl: e tu sai di che parlo.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> Perchè andare in Francia basta andare in sardegna


Stintino? 

Buscopann


----------



## drusilla (15 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, inoltre da li si può scendere sino a Biarritz e poi visitare i Paesi Baschi ( Bilbao ed il celeberrimo museo Guggenheim da soli valgono il viaggio ). E tra l'altro ci sono voli Easyjet anche da Bilbao... Percorso interessante sia da un punto di vista turistico,che artistico ed anche gastronomico....


e se c'è tempo, allungarsi fino in Cantabria e la magnifica Asturias. Voli Ryanair a Santander credo (pubblicità progresso :mexican
Dune magnifiche anche nel sud, provincia di Cadice (voli a Jerez o anche Siviglia) la spiaggia di Bolonia con rovine romane 

Scusatemi, e poi adesso che ci penso.... voglio davvero trovarmi gli italiani dappertutto, anche in vacanze?? :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> e se c'è tempo, allungarsi fino in Cantabria e la magnifica Asturias. Voli Ryanair a Santander credo (pubblicità progresso :mexican
> Dune magnifiche anche nel sud, provincia di Cadice (voli a Jerez o anche Siviglia) la spiaggia di Bolonia con rovine romane
> 
> Scusatemi, e poi adesso che ci penso.... voglio davvero trovarmi gli italiani dappertutto, anche in vacanze?? :singleeye:


sì


----------



## drusilla (15 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì


si cosa? il mio masochismo?? :mexican:


----------



## brenin (15 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> e se c'è tempo, allungarsi fino in Cantabria e la magnifica Asturias. Voli Ryanair a Santander credo (pubblicità progresso :mexican
> Dune magnifiche anche nel sud, provincia di Cadice (voli a Jerez o anche Siviglia) la spiaggia di Bolonia con rovine romane
> 
> Scusatemi, e poi adesso che ci penso.... voglio davvero trovarmi gli italiani dappertutto, anche in vacanze?? :singleeye:


Concordo pienamente. Posti incantevoli.... noleggi auto che costano poco.... sugli italiani in vacanza all'estero ho avuto spiacevoli inconvenienti.


----------



## drusilla (15 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente. Posti incantevoli.... noleggi auto che costano poco.... sugli italiani in vacanza all'estero ho avuto spiacevoli inconvenienti.


diciamo che l'acceso universale ai viaggi al estero per le vacanze ha degli inconvenienti, viaggia anche chi non dovrebbe. Più Daspo per tutti!  
A Roma lo sappiamo bene poi.


----------



## ologramma (16 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, inoltre da li si può scendere sino a Biarritz e poi visitare i Paesi Baschi ( Bilbao ed il celeberrimo museo Guggenheim da soli valgono il viaggio ). E tra l'altro ci sono voli Easyjet anche da Bilbao... Percorso interessante sia da un punto di vista turistico,che artistico ed anche gastronomico....


zone della spagna del nord viste con un tour specifico che comprendeva la partenza da madrid fino a Bilbao dove ho visto il famoso museo per arrivare fino a Santiago di Compostela , tutto verde rispetto all'altra spagna.


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'ammmetto sono fricchettino,un pò pariolino e sono anche abituato bene...purtroppo....
> Ieri una mia amica mi chiama e mi dice:guarda!
> E sul suo cell la foto di un Camper o qualcosa di simile...ma davero una cosa oscena,il sapore antico dell'osceno.
> Ho rispetto per tutti,anche se non sembra,ma insomma per me i camper so tutti brutti in culo...ma quello a maggior ragione...
> ...


Cor camper cor cavolo che ci andrei 

Non se ne parla proprio di vacanze approssimative, anche se con tutti i confort del caso. Per me che sono anziana è finito il tempo dell'arrangiarsi: se vacanza dev'essere che sia al massimo delle possibilità, altrimenti meglio casa mia bella e comoda


----------



## Skorpio (16 Luglio 2016)

*...*

.. Questione di gusti... Ma il camper non piace nemmeno a me.. Meglio la tenda allora, se fatta con amici, stato brado, libertà.. In mezzo al verde, in riva al mare.. Ha il suo senso, e quando l ho fatto è stato molto carino ..

Il camper.. Li vedo a sera nel cemento rovente, al parcheggio, arrabattar in 2mq .... No..  è farsi male, per il mio sentire

Meglio in pineta, alla aperto, liberi, con la cucina da campo fuori nella natura.. A cenar davanti alla tenda e ridere e scherzare.. Ha più il suo perché.


----------



## drusilla (16 Luglio 2016)

Siete tutti di un illegale pazzesco! Con il fuoco d'estate poi.... 
Vi denundio tiè!!


----------



## Tessa (16 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Questione di gusti... Ma il camper non piace nemmeno a me.. Meglio la tenda allora, se fatta con amici, stato brado, libertà.. In mezzo al verde, in riva al mare.. Ha il suo senso, e quando l ho fatto è stato molto carino ..
> 
> Il camper.. Li vedo a sera nel cemento rovente, al parcheggio, arrabattar in 2mq .... No..  è farsi male, per il mio sentire
> 
> Meglio in pineta, alla aperto, liberi, con la cucina da campo fuori nella natura.. A cenar davanti alla tenda e ridere e scherzare.. Ha più il suo perché.


Ma a me risultava che anche le tende non e' che le puoi piantare dove vuoi.


----------



## Tessa (16 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Cor camper cor cavolo che ci andrei
> 
> Non se ne parla proprio di vacanze approssimative, anche se con tutti i confort del caso. Per me che sono anziana è finito il tempo dell'arrangiarsi: se vacanza dev'essere che sia al massimo delle possibilità, altrimenti meglio casa mia bella e comoda


Benvenuta Lila. 
Sei tu nella foto?
Se si come mai questa scelta di 'metterci la faccia'?


----------



## Skorpio (16 Luglio 2016)

*..*



Tessa ha detto:


> Ma a me risultava che anche le tende non e' che le puoi piantare dove vuoi.


sicuramente sarà come risulta a te. io non sono affatto esperto.

A parte le esperienze da militare, io ho fatto tenda una sola volta in corsica con una coppia amica, e lo rifarei domani;

ma era un camping ben attrezzato in riva al mare, con una pineta bellissima, all'interno della quale si potevano piantare le tende.

io l'ho fatto così, e lo rifarei.

anche se preferisco la SPA :mexican:


----------



## LDS (16 Luglio 2016)

Mai fatta una vacanza in tenda, campeggio, roulotte, camper e quant altro.

Però devo ammettere che l'anno scorso quando sono andato in America ci avevamo pensato se noleggiare un camper e spostarci in camper!

Alla fine vinsi io e andammo in hotel, però è una vacanza differente da provare.

Magari soprattutto con gli amici dove a 4 può essere veramente una figata fare il giro di un continente!


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Benvenuta Lila.
> Sei tu nella foto?
> Se si come mai questa scelta di 'metterci la faccia'?


Ciao, sei la portiera del forum? :rotfl:

Scherzo, dai   No, non sono io, è una traduttrice dal volto simpatico


----------



## Spot (20 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma a me risultava che anche le tende non e' che le puoi piantare dove vuoi.


Ni. Ci sono zone attrezzate per il camping e zone no, ma fondamentalmente una tenda la puoi piantare ovunque. Fatta eccezione di alcune zone protette dove il camping dev'essere vietato da specifica segnaletica, terreni privati (obviously) e la seconda corsia dell'A14.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'ammmetto sono fricchettino,un pò pariolino e sono anche abituato bene...purtroppo....
> Ieri una mia amica mi chiama e mi dice:guarda!
> E sul suo cell la foto di un Camper o qualcosa di simile...ma davero una cosa oscena,il sapore antico dell'osceno.
> Ho rispetto per tutti,anche se non sembra,ma insomma per me i camper so tutti brutti in culo...ma quello a maggior ragione...
> ...



Eh so io le vacanze che vorresti farti tu, le vacanze cor cazz!


----------

